# Monzo Equivalents



## TheFettsRevenge (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello

I use Monzo Bank in the UK and wondered if anyone has used a Digital bank in the UAE that comes close to having the same features as Monzo offers …..i.e Pots, Catagories, Virtual Cards.

I looked at YAP but their app seems to have lots of issues and there seems to be a hold up on their verification process.
Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Revolut and Al Maryah community bank.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

I would echo Revolut …… works well for me in UAE. You will still need a uae bank … I send AED from my uae bank and then spend and/or convert back to £ or whatever I need if travelling.


----------

